# Amazon Milk Frogs - First Frog!!



## annaw1 (May 31, 2011)

Hi everyone  
I've been on this forum for ages as I have a crested gecko and used to have an aquatic frog. However tomorrow I will be picking up my dream frogs - Amazon Milk Frogs!!!  

I am getting two, they're both insy winsy like 5p coin sized. They will be living in a 45cm cube exo terra ... and I'm worried they will get lost! They're so small I'm concerned they'll get lost or not be able to find food. Any advice on this?

Also the bottom of their tank is sphagnum moss, they have a little bathing pool that I will have super shallow water in so they cant drown, a heat mat on one of the outside walls and a UVB bulb. Anything I'm missing? They have some plants to climb around in too but not too many for now again incase I can't find them lol.

Thanks in advance, any info or advice about these amazing little frogs would be appreciated


----------



## Scubadiver (Jun 13, 2014)

Congratulations! My favourite frog too 

Don't worry about the size of the Exo, I keep my little ones in that size and bigger, they'll be fine. And they won't be small for long! Only thing I would recommend is to seal all the gaps with tape as the size of crickets they'll be eating will just walk out if not! 

Make sure your sphagnum moss is well pressed down as they will accidentally 'eat' it by mistake when pouncing on food items if not.

Daytime temperature of 26-27 C is good, dropping a couple of degrees or so at night. Humidity of around 60% should be easy enough to maintain with your damp moss and a misting twice a day.

Let me know if you have any other questions


----------



## annaw1 (May 31, 2011)

Scubadiver -

Thanks so much!  I'll make sure I compress the moss when I get home, as we will be bringing them home today ... so excited!  I've got a heat mat set up on one side of the tank so hopefully that will be sufficient to get to those temperatures as it's quite big - our house is warm too so I'll be watching the tank like a hawk to see how it goes  

I'll be sure to seal up those gaps ... don't want to end up with a cricket family living in my house! How often should I feed them, and shall I dust the food with calcium for good measure?  

Thankyou!!


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

They will be fine as long as you give them plenty of food. Since they are so small I would be tempted to give them some fruit flies, the fruit flies will climb on all the branches and leaves and are not very fast/jumpy so are easily caught. 

There are vents on the top of the exo terras which can be opened and closed for putting wires through - make sure they are closed, because it's possible frogs that size could squeeze through, as well as the livefood. The mesh itself should be fine for both fruit flies and small crickets though


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

Pics!!!!


----------



## annaw1 (May 31, 2011)

Athravan - 

Thankyou for your reply! They gave me some little pinhead crickets which are going down a treat so far  Good thinking about the vents! I just made sure those were fully sealed  

VixxieandTrixxie - 

Just trying to work out how to put pictures on here and we'll be rocking!


----------



## annaw1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## annaw1 (May 31, 2011)

Yay they worked! There you go  
I added my finger to one of the shots to show how tiny they are! Have already seen one eating a cricket  

One question though - They have 2 heat mats on 1 side of the glass and a light canopy which has a UVB 5.0 and a blue night heat lamp bulb to keep the temperatures up. The heat mats are currently unplugged, so the two bulbs are on and the temperature is 22.2C on the ground and will be higher up in the plants that are underneath the bulbs where one of the frogs is currently sunbathing  I just also checked the temperature in the sunbathing spots and it's about 28C, is all of this ok? What shall I do over night?? I'm terrified of them getting too cold!


Thanks xx


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

Aw!! They are just too cute!! :flrt:


----------



## Scubadiver (Jun 13, 2014)

annaw1 said:


> Yay they worked! There you go
> I added my finger to one of the shots to show how tiny they are! Have already seen one eating a cricket
> 
> One question though - They have 2 heat mats on 1 side of the glass and a light canopy which has a UVB 5.0 and a blue night heat lamp bulb to keep the temperatures up. The heat mats are currently unplugged, so the two bulbs are on and the temperature is 22.2C on the ground and will be higher up in the plants that are underneath the bulbs where one of the frogs is currently sunbathing  I just also checked the temperature in the sunbathing spots and it's about 28C, is all of this ok? What shall I do over night?? I'm terrified of them getting too cold!
> ...


If it's 28C at the top and 22C at the bottom it's OK as they can self-regulate. Might be nice to get the bottom a bit warmer if you can using the heat mat on the side as they love to spend time in and around the water bowl.
I have my moonlight canopy bulbs and heat mat connected together and controlled via a thermostat with the probe in the middle of the vivarium. I use two canopies though, the other has daylight and UVB bulb controlled by a timer for a 12 hour cycle.


----------



## trojanGoat (Mar 16, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

I'm super new to the forum and I also recently just got a milk frog. I was told they are fine under room temperature, but after much reading it seems like it's a good idea to get a heating pad. I'll get one on the weekend.

My frog seems to be fine, but doesn't move a whole lot. I've been feeding him/her crickets and I can't tell if the crickets are just hiding or the frog is eating all of them over night. I haven't seen him/her go for a swim at all.

Anyway, the only care instruction that doesn't make a whole lot of sense to me is cleaning out the terrarium. I've read in a few websites that I'm suppose to take out the frog once every couple of weeks, remove the substrate and clean everything. Aside from the process seeming like a lot of work, I have live plants in the tank. Am I suppose to uproot the plants to rebuild the substrate every week? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------

